# Possible to replace the bulb in a Gaggia Classic mains switch?



## The Judge (Oct 5, 2010)

I have recently obtained a Gaggia Classic that works perfectly, except for the fact that the light on the left switch does not work. I have prised the little red piece of plastic off the switch and found a little bulb inside. I'm sure I can source this from somewhere but is it actually possible to replace it? It looks fairly fiddly to fit with the switch in its assembled form and I cannot see a means of opening the thing up and taking the switches out. It is a small cosmetic issue admittedly and spending £45 for a brand new switch seems overkill but I would quite like to get it working if possible.

Does anyone perhaps know how to open the the thing or pull the switches out? Or alternatively where I can find a switch for considerably less than £45!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Youch, £45 would be extreme

2 members here sell parts for Gaggia Classics

*gaggiamanualservice* and *leewardle* both have access to pretty good home machine spares

Also, try Beandoctor as they hold stock of common Gaggia parts too


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

PM sent. The £45.00 comes into play because unfortunately you can't buy the power switch on it's own, it comes as a bank of three. I can bring that down for you though as you're a member.









Lee


----------



## The Judge (Oct 5, 2010)

Cheers guys. Guess I will leave it for the moment or until I or someone else can figure out how to remove individual switches from the housing.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

You can remove each switch individually (If I remember rightly) but you can only buy them as a three.


----------



## The Judge (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh well I'm sure I could sort out my problem if I could remove the switch. Any idea how? It's just virtually impossible to get at the bulb through the little hole where the red plastic cover usually is.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Make sure rhe power is not connected. Then all you need to take out the screw at the back (on the top in the black plastic surround to the fill part) and pop the top off. At the back of the switches is a metal clamp holding the switches in. Pop the clamp off and out come the switches. Be careful though as the clamp is quite bendable!

The switches should clip apart with the help of a SMALL flat bladed screwdriver. You should then be able to get to the bulb.


----------



## The Judge (Oct 5, 2010)

I already had the switches popped out of the machine but I still don't quite understand how to clip them apart unfortunately. There appears to be a metal bar running through a hole in all the switches.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, you cant remove the sections individually, you must replace the full bank. i can supply one for £35 posted. mark


----------



## The Judge (Oct 5, 2010)

Cheers for that, Mark. Think I'll hold off for the moment though. It's just a cosmetic issue.


----------



## zbikman (Mar 21, 2012)

45 pounds that's a joke

Does anyone have a switch bank for sale?

Or know how to operate the machine without it?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

zbikman said:


> Or know how to operate the machine without it?


I would not reccommend that! Seriously!

PM gaggiamanualservice.com i'm sure Mark may be able to help you out. They also pop on eBay from time-to-time.


----------



## zbikman (Mar 21, 2012)

MartinB said:


> I would not reccommend that! Seriously!
> 
> PM gaggiamanualservice.com i'm sure Mark may be able to help you out. They also pop on eBay from time-to-time.


No worries I wouldn't do it anyway. My switch bank cover has broken yesterday and all 3 switches popped out on the kitchen floor. I'm trying to glue it, but having problems with putting things back together now :/

What a genius designed those switches >:-/


----------

